# New Taiwan bee tank



## DavidW (5 Sep 2017)

Set up about 2 weeks ago using mostly spare materials left over from setting my other tanks up.

Tank - Dennerle 30 litre scapers tank
Filter - Eheim Ecco Pro 200
Light - Chihiros A401 front and Azoo Flexi Mini rear
Substrate - Cal Aqua Premium Black Earth
Ferts - Dennerle Scapers Green and NPK Booster
CO2 - Easycarbo

Plants -
Eleocharis acicularis
Bucephalandras - Various
Spiky Moss
Eriocaulon cinereum
Rotala Bonsai
Ranunculus inundatus
Helanthium tenellum
Floater - Salvinia not sure which


----------



## DavidW (22 Sep 2017)

One month old, and the plants are starting to thrive


----------



## DavidW (22 Sep 2017)




----------



## DavidW (1 Oct 2017)

Latest edition to my tank - Taiwan bee 'Green Panda' (Hulk)


----------



## DavidW (10 Oct 2017)

Photo update -


----------



## konrad.mrozek.7 (18 May 2018)

Great looking tank! Easycarbo won't affect shrimps? What GH, KH you're running?


----------



## rebel (23 May 2018)

Amazing tank!!


----------



## mooncake (5 Jun 2018)

That’s coming along nicely. I’m so tempted to get a little shrimp only tank.


----------



## Louielubert (1 Sep 2018)

Nice scape- shrimp look good


----------

